# Shower thoughts..



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I hope this make sense (since it is shower thoughts LOL). Okay, is it possible Flex drivers will pick-up returned merchandises for Amazon, in near future? As of rite now, when customers didn't want that items anymore, they will go through a simple return process on Amazon and then receive a prepaid shipping label from UPS (from my last returned product). 
Since, Flex was created by Amazon to save cost and less dependency on major shippers. 
Have anyone thinking that one day Flex will be on the rope for returned items, becuz I do know that there's an option under _Unable to deliver_ named _Customer didn't want the package (or like that)_
I know if Amazon do this, it will be a major app update? But, what do you think about this?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Amazon has a contract with UPS to pickup returned packages. Not only can they be returned to UPS but you can request a UPS driver come pickup your package for a fairly nominal fee, sometimes even for free if you buy the item directly from Amazon.

I see a lot of issues with drivers handling returns notably scams, our inability to quickly print a return label on things like UPS does.

Good thinking though, keep the ideas coming.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I see a lot of issues with drivers handling returns notably scams, our inability to quickly print a return label on things like UPS does.


I agree with you on that, issues with driver is something that Flex cannot overlook, and they have never been. However, since I don't know how TBA# tracking work on the customer end (is it just like normal UPS tracking number, except coming straight from Amazon app/website), return label is the less on their worry list; if so, Amazon has to create a new label and bar code that allow Flex drivers to scan. 
In addition, they have to come out with a magical solution that, first, benefit themselves; second, faster return from customers; third, accuracy. Would there be an incentive for collecting those? (25-50c/parcel).


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I picked one up for a lady before.... it was essentially an exchange....


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I returned packages myself to an Amazon locker. Advantage is they are open 24HR 7 Days a week unlike UPS. 
Package size is limited though.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh if you ever get delivery to an Amazon locker it's really easy, you just scan the package the door opens and you pop it in. 
Got rid of 7 or 8 packages quickly, much easier than condos


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Had this happen yesterday. I dropped off a package and the lady asked if I can take the return. By the package size I could tell it was an exchange. Told her that I only deliver as an Independent Contractor and could not take the return. Plus, I am not going back to the WH.


----------

